# Broken bolt



## jdonovan027 (Sep 28, 2011)

On my Yard Machine lawn mower, with a Briggs and Straton engine, the bolt that secures the blade and blade adapter to the drive shaft has broken down inside what appears to be the drive shaft. Should I attempt this repair or take it to a professional?

John


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi John....welcome to TSF!!

Well, it depends on how mechanically inclined you are and what tools are available. With the head of the bolt broken off there may not be any tension on what remains of the bolt. You may be able to drill the center of the bolt and use an extractor to remove what remains in the crankshaft. Stacking the parts that have come off and using the length of what remains of the bolt you can determine the original length of the bolt and get a replacement at a good hardware store.


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

how did the bolt break ? did you hit something ,,, or were you taking the blade off...if you hit something you may have broken the key that holds the flywheel on , or bent the shaft....to remove the bolt, drain oil /gas turn lawn mower over drill out center of bolt, use an easy out...use liquid wrench an hour b4 attempt... the threads may be left hand threads ( backwards). easy out may not work...may need to catch an edge of the broken bolt with a chissel and try and turn...


----------

